
Richard Feynman Computer Heuristics Lecture (1985) [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA
======
endlessvoid94
Happy to see these videos posted, they are exceptional. He clearly understood
this stuff at a very deep level. I recall reading a story somewhere about his
collaboration with Danny Hillis at Thinking Machines (I think?) and applying
his unique problem solving skills to the issue of coordinating so many
individual processors to perform a job. He wasn't a "computer scientist" but
he apparently applied some unique ideas that helped significantly.

Edit: Here's the link: [http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-
machine...](http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-machine/)

------
kumarvvr
I just love Feynman videos.

The way he talks, it shows how much of the subject he has _internalized_. I
just love people who can flow with their thoughts. You know, at some level,
that the discoveries he made, the math he did, the thought process he used,
was effortless.

I wish the world encouraged and nurtured more such people.

~~~
dhimes
_You know, at some level, that the discoveries he made, the math he did, the
thought process he used, was effortless._

Probably in the same way that a great athlete makes something look effortless.
It takes years and years of dedicated practice and love to make it
"effortless."

~~~
kolmogorov_opt
Diligent in preparation, effortless in action.

------
eismcc
There’s a related set of videos about the Quantum Mechanical nature of reality
that are just amazing.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW_HsOU6YZRkdhFFznHNE...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW_HsOU6YZRkdhFFznHNEfua9NK3deBQy)

